# How To Identify My Pocketwatch



## coload (Sep 3, 2013)

I have a pocketwatch in my family which I'm trying to identify. I believe it could have been made by my great grandfather (Thomas Horton) who was listed as a watchmaker in Coventry in the censuses 1861-1901.

The pocketwatch has a Chester assay mark with date letter P which I think is 1898, and makers mark WJS on the case which I am told could be William Joseph Spencer, but I don't know if that's correct.

The movement has no makers mark, just the number 23253. It has the word COVENTRY on it.

Can I find out who made the case, the movement, and which watch making company Thomas Horton may have worked for? If so how?


----------



## DJH584 (Apr 10, 2013)

Hello coload and welcome to the forum.

It would be helpful if you could post pictures of the case markings, the dial and the movement.

In that way, members of this forum who are more knowledgeable than I may be able to help in your quest.

I would have replied earlier to your post however, my desktop hard drive has burnt out so that, along with work,I have not been on the forum much of late.

Once again, welcome to the forum and we look forward to seeing those pictures.


----------

